# Mit Win7 Home x86 (32Bit) bis zu 64GB Ram



## B4CKF!sH (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Community

Als ich letztens danach gesucht habe, ob man mit der Windows 7 Home x86 (32Bit) Version auch mehr als 3,5 bzw 3,25 GB Ram benutzen kann, bin ich auf ein Tool gestoßen, dass das "zulässt". Ich habs natürlich direkt ausprobiert^^ und, obwohl ich es zuerst selber nicht glauben wollte, klappt es.  Ich bin jedoch noch dabei zu testen ob stabil läuft.

Hier ist der Link zu der Website & zum Download: UNAWAVE - 32 Bit Windows 7 mit vollen 4 GB oder 8 GB RAM
 Dort wird auch erklärt WIE es klappt.

LG Nico


----------



## Lightstrid3r (1. Dezember 2010)

so einem programm würde ich niemals vertrauen. es patcht den kernel deiner windows installation! wer kauft sich denn auch heutzutage noch eine 32bit version eines betriebssystems? O.o
glaube auch nicht dass microsoft sowas gern sieht und man vll. irgendwann mal bei nem windows update probleme bekommt wenn so eine veränderung festgestellt wird oder ein update die daten verändert die von diesem tool vorher verändert wurden.


----------



## bingo88 (1. Dezember 2010)

Microsoft hat im Ur-XP (ohne SP) auch PAE zugelassen. Dann gab es aber teils massive Probleme mit Treibern, da diese speziell darauf ausgelegt sein müssen, oberhalb der 4GB-Grenze zu arbeiten. Die Folge waren nen Haufen BSODs und Microsoft hat mit SP2 PAE wieder deaktiviert. Insofern ein alter Hut und eher gefährlich in der Anwendung, abhängig vom Geschick der Treiberentwickler


----------



## Lightstrid3r (1. Dezember 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Microsoft hat im Ur-XP (ohne SP) auch PAE zugelassen. Dann gab es aber teils massive Probleme mit Treibern, da diese speziell darauf ausgelegt sein müssen, oberhalb der 4GB-Grenze zu arbeiten. Die Folge waren nen Haufen BSODs und Microsoft hat mit SP2 PAE wieder deaktiviert. Insofern ein alter Hut und eher gefährlich in der Anwendung, abhängig vom Geschick der Treiberentwickler


 
das is ein ziemlich interessanter gedanke, können denn 32bit treiber und/oder programme überhaupt mit so viel ram umgehen oder wird der dann eh nicht genutzt? das geht zu sehr in die programmierungsrichtung davon hab ich keine ahnung xD


----------



## bingo88 (1. Dezember 2010)

PAE hebt nur das 4GB Speicherlimit auf (bzw. verschiebt es auf 64GB oder so). Ein einzelnes Programm kann aber immer noch nur max. 2GB nutzen, daher gewinnt man für speicherhungrige Programme erstmal nichts. Es gibt allerdings Workarounds mit Memory-Servern und so nem Zeugs, aber das ist aufwändig und nicht so performant

Bei Treibern ist halt das Problem, dass die dann oft oberhalb von 4GB RAM liegen und das kann zu Fehlern beim Speicherzugriff führen, wenn man das nicht ordentlich programmiert bzw. beachtet hat. Es ist daher auch mehr ne Krücke als eine wirklich sinnvolle Lösung.


----------



## amdintel (9. Dezember 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> PAE hebt nur das 4GB Speicherlimit auf (bzw. verschiebt es auf 64GB oder so). Ein einzelnes Programm kann aber immer noch nur max. 2GB nutzen, daher gewinnt man für speicherhungrige Programme erstmal nichts. Es gibt allerdings Workarounds mit Memory-Servern und so nem Zeugs, aber das ist aufwändig und nicht so performant
> 
> Bei Treibern ist halt das Problem, dass die dann oft oberhalb von 4GB RAM liegen und das kann zu Fehlern beim Speicherzugriff führen, wenn man das nicht ordentlich programmiert bzw. beachtet hat. Es ist daher auch mehr ne Krücke als eine wirklich sinnvolle Lösung.



ich hab das schon eine ganze weile auf zwei PCs die 4 GB Ram haben und 32 Bit Windows 7 installiert ist  was andere 9 mal Kluge und Besserwisser das Gegenteil behaupten und dabei auch keine Ahnung haben, interessiert mich nicht, hier geht es weiter egal was andere Meinung und sagen  (so und man kann oder könnte auch ein 32 Bit Programme so programmieren, das es  mehr als 32 Bit Adressieren kann, das geht genau so), das ist natürlich alles für den typischen Bil*Zetiung Leser alles eine Nummer zu groß. 

nah und was anderes ist es mit 64 Bit Windows auch nicht , 
das meiste ist 32 Bit an Programmen und Tools die auch nur 2 GB des Ram nutzen können , meine 32 Bit Textverarbeitung kakt ständig ab
 wenn ich 29 Bilder zusammen fügen wíll, egal ob ich grade meinen 64 Bit Windows PC oder 32 Bit Windows 7 nehme .




> Bei Treibern ist hallt das Problem


was faselst du für ein Unsinn ?
die 32 Bit Treiber nutzen weiter den 32 Bit Adress Bereich stur
und Windows nun den anderen Rest, 
bei mir läuft  alles "*Ext. Epson Scanner Bj. 2004*" 
und selbst  *mein älteres PCI Daten/Fax Modem  Bj 2003* 
so wie alle  installieren Programme * 

Das mit dem Aufheben der Ram Sperre macht auf jeden Fall bei einem 4 GB PC Sinn, wenn man mehrere Programme gleichzeitig laufen hat, 
ich brennen z.b. oft doppelt benutzte also beide verbauten  DVD Brenner gleichzeitig  "brennen von Daten und Fotos als Sicherheits Backup/kopie auf DVD von Ext.USB Festplatte ",  und dann noch das ein oder andere noch nebenbei, man kann also die Core CPU  so besser ausnutzten , wenn Windows mehr Ram verwalten kann.*


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (9. Dezember 2010)

nach deiner aussage müßte ja ein win 7 professional,was dann auch 64gb ram verwalten kann,dieses tool nicht nötig sein.
Und wie erklärrst du bitte die BIOS addressierung ?
hab auch nen beweis das es physikalisch nicht geht.in englich
http://www.brianmadden.com/blogs/br...ws-memory-limit-what-does-it-really-mean.aspx


----------



## amdintel (9. Dezember 2010)

genau es ist überflüssig (!)

was und wehn interessiert das ? 
schon mal aufgefallen das die 32 Bit Vista und Windows  Server Versionen von haus aus schon mehr als 2 oder 3 GB vom Ram nutzten ?
Das ein zigste was vielleicht mit der entfernten Ram Sperre wohl   nicht mehr geht sind alte Dos Programme wie DBase, oder Programme von
Windows 3.11 und wer nutzt so was heute  noch ?  
Richtig Keiner ! 

PS: Dein 32 Bit Windows 7 läuft sogar besser und schneller (ab 4 GB Ram), wenn du die Ram Sperre aufgehoben hast, wenn du mehrere und sehr viele Programme und Tools laufen hast, weil Windows nun weniger Auslagen muß und dem gesammten Ram für alle Programme nutzten kann ,
wenn man z.b. viele Programme hat die viel Ram verbrauchen und davon mehrere gleichzeitig laufen hat .

ich hatte vorher ca. 2.99 GB für Windows frei, jetzt volle 4 GB, 
es hat schon was gebraucht, 1 GB mehr  Ram frei der jetzt von Windows voll mit genutzt wird .


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. Dezember 2010)

Es bleibt alles in allem aber dabei, dass Win 64 deutlich sinnvoller wäre als ein PAE Win 32 

Man spart sich rumgepatche am Kernel und erhöht deshalb die Systemstabilität.

Leiht euch lieber für nen Tag eine Win 64 DVD aus oder holt sie euch sonst wo her *hust*, denn 32 Bit Keys funktionieren auch bei Win 64


----------



## amdintel (9. Dezember 2010)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Es bleibt alles in allem aber dabei, dass Win 64 deutlich sinnvoller wäre als ein PAE Win 32



häää ? weil die Zahl 64 höher ist als 32 (Bit) 



> Man spart sich rumgepatche am Kernel und erhöht


was ist denn daran kompliziert das macht man 1 x und läßt das so,



> deshalb die Systemstabilität.



wo denn mehr System Stabilität , guck mal hier im Forum wievle einen Bau Screen mit 64 Bit Win 7 haben und hatten,  ich hatte noch keinen mit der 32 Bit gepatche Vers. und du willst uns in aller ernst was von System Stabilität erzählen ?
kuck dir mal den 64 Bit Flash Player an Beta Vers. 2 die nun wieder eingestellt wurde und wo für es keinen Ersatz gibt , für die 32 Vers. gibt es regelmäßig Updates 



> Leiht euch lieber für nen Tag eine Win 64 DVD aus oder holt sie euch sonst wo her *hust*, denn 32 Bit Keys funktionieren auch bei Win 64


warum soll ich mir das holhen oder leihen, wenn ich die 64 Bit Vers. von 7 auf einem anderem PC schon eine weile habe und auf diesem PC auf eine ganze Reihe von Tools und Programmen verzichten muß, 
weil die nicht laufen und das 64 Bit Windows 7 nicht schneller ist
als die 32 Vers. hier jetzt grade...  

bei dem PC der noch die 64 Bit Vers. drauf hat überlege ich auch langsam die platt zu machen und 32 zu installieren, damit ich den PC endlich mal voll nutzten kann und mir kommt es nach wie vor so vor, 
das die 32 Bit Vers. von 7 sauberer läuft 
als die 64 Bit Vers. -> auch mit gepatchten Kern ..

Fazit wenn man vom PC und Windows nichts versteht sollte man hier nicht posten


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> häää ? weil die Zahl 64 höher ist als 32 (Bit)


AMD64 ? Wikipedia

Hat mehr was mit der Hardware dahinter zu tun... 



> was ist denn daran kompliziert das macht man 1 x und läßt das so,


Ich habe von kompliziert nichts erwähnt 



> wo denn mehr System Stabilität , guck mal hier im Forum wievle einen Bau Screen mit 64 Bit Win 7 haben und hatten,  ich hatte noch keinen mit der 32 Bit gepatche Vers. und du willst uns in aller ernst was von System Stabilität erzählen ?
> kuck dir mal den 64 Bit Flash Player an Beta Vers. 2 die nun wieder eingestellt wurde und wo für es keinen Ersatz gibt , für die 32 Vers. gibt es regelmäßig Updates


Adobe Flash != MS Windows
Die 32 Bit Version läuft tadellos auf Win 64 btw.
BSOD erlebe *ich* auf beiden Systemen gleich oft. Zum gepatchten Kernel: Ich glaube, es ist nicht gut, wenn jemand Drittes an einem Closed Source Kernel rumpfuscht. Wenn MS mal ein SP veröffentlichen sollte und selbst den Kernel patcht, hast du vielleicht ein kleines Problem. Und ein Originalwindows ist und bleibt für mich stabiler als ein gepatchtes. Musste ich selbst mal an einem Windows Crack sehen.  Die Hölle war das.



> warum soll ich mir das holhen oder leihen, wenn ich die 64 Bit Vers. von 7 auf einem anderem PC schon eine weile habe und auf diesen PC auf eine ganze Reihe von Tools und Programmen verzichten muß, weil die nicht laufen.


Weil du ein Ausnahmefall bist und ich die in meiner Aussage nicht berücksichtigt habe. Windows 9x haben auch alle nachgeweint 


> Fazit wenn man vom PC und Windows nichts versteht sollte man gier nicht posten


Dazu schweige ich mal -.-


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Dezember 2010)

Laß ihn sieh dir seine Sig an! 

Er ist der Einzige hier im Forum mit diesem Problem ... mehr sag ich nicht!


----------



## amdintel (9. Dezember 2010)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> -.-



ja ja man soll 32 Bit Sachen unter 64 laufen lassen, das wird alles arsch langsam und dein danke . das mit den 32 Bit unter 64 Bit Win7 ist nur eine Notlösung und nicht als Dauer Zustand gedacht 
aber egal man kann ja nun wieder 32 Bit Windows nehmen  ohne das dabei man auf einem Teil des Ram Verzichten muß , sehr schön .


----------



## bingo88 (9. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> was faselst du für ein Unsinn ?
> die 32 Bit Treiber nutzen weiter den 32 Bit Adress Bereich stur
> und Windows nun den anderen Rest,
> bei mir läuft  alles "*Ext. Epson Scanner Bj. 2004*"
> ...


*
Im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich mich intensiver mit Treiberentwicklung und dem Windows-Kernel beschäftigt, also erzähl mir hier nix von Unsinn! Ich habe auch nie gesagt, dass es alle Treiber betrifft. Es gab halt Probleme im Zusammenhang mit einigen Treibern woraufhin MS beschlossen hat, PAE im Consumer-Windows abzuschalten bzw. auf maximal 4GB begrenzt hat.



amdintel schrieb:



			ja ja man soll 32 Bit Sachen unter 64 laufen  lassen, das wird alles arsch langsam und dein danke . das mit den 32 Bit  unter 64 Bit Win7 ist nur eine Notlösung und nicht als Dauer Zustand  gedacht 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Aha, du scheinst mir keine Ahnung von den verschiedenen Subsystemen von Windows zu haben. Das muss ich jetzt mal so sagen.

Unter IA64 (also Intels Itanium 64Bit) hast du recht, aber auf dem gängigen x86-64/amd64 stimmt das so nicht!*


----------



## amdintel (9. Dezember 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Es gab halt Probleme im Zusammenhang mit einigen Treibern woraufhin MS beschlossen hat, PAE im Consumer-Windows abzuschalten bzw. auf* maximal 4GB* begrenzt hat.



ich bin ja auch kein Windows PC  Consumer Nutzer  daher läuft wahrscheinlich  auch alles sehr schön hier  
sogar besser .


----------



## bingo88 (9. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich bin ja auch kein Windows PC  Consumer Nutzer  daher läuft wahrscheinlich  auch alles sehr schön hier


Ist ja auch schon ne Weile her (MS hat mit SP1 oder SP2 den Kram abgestellt). Da kann sich bei den Entwicklern einiges getan haben. Ich weiß atm auch nicht 100%, ob der Fehler nicht nur auftrat wenn man mehr als 4GB sein Eigen nannte...


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2010)

es kommt ja auch ein bißchen auf die Treiber selber an ne´? 
wenn es alte sind und die nicht laufen nimmt man hallt die Server Vers. der Treiber und wenn  Windows da meckert ändert man eben die inf  etwas ab damit Windows die Treiber schluckt  zum Bleistift . abgesehn davon gibt es eigentlich keine alten Treiber für Windows 7,  weil Win 7 noch nicht so lange auf dem Markt ist .



> Mit Win7 Home x86 (32Bit) bis zu 64GB Ram


  es ist nicht auszuschließen das mal ein Treiber   zickt ,
(da kann aber u.a. auch per hand noch was machen die Adresse ändern z.b.),
oder ein 32 Bit Program,  aber das ist nicht die Regel , bei  mir läuft alles auch ältere Ext. HW .


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. Dezember 2010)

nunmal verständlich.
es scheimt keiner von euch hatt sich die Mühe gemacht zu haben.
Den von mir gelinkten artikel zu lesen
da steht
die PAE funktion lässt addressierungen Paralell laufen in einen in sich abgeschlossenden adressraum im arbeitsspeicher,der zudem im kernel des 32bit Betriebsystems der maximal 2GB groß sein kann.
Nun kann windows diese aufgaben im virtuellen Ram stapeln und diese im, Physikalischen ram abarbeiten,und jetzt kommt das Problem,weil Windows selbst die aufgabenplanung auf maximal 2GB ram laden kann,ist es nicht möglich mehr als 2gb ram an addressen zu verarbeiten.Das gilt für jede anwendung.
heisst wenn man ein 32bit OS hatt,kann dieses windows einen Programm nicht mehr Speicher geben als 2GB ram.
Der einzigste vorteil den man bei gecrackter PAE im 32bit windows ist man kann mehr als 4GB ram für paralele ausführungen nutzen,also es können mehr programme gleichzeitig laufen ohne das es hakt.
Nun dies ist auch bei  win 64bit so,dies liegt aber nicht an windows ,sondern an den Programmen,die alle meist in 32bit geschrieben sind ,da sind auch viele PC spiele dabei.
Die aussage das man kein 16bit code mehr laufen kann auf 64bit Betriebsystemen ist eigendlich nicht wahr, nähmlich es fehlen windows nur die befehle im kernel.Oder anders gesagt Microsoft hatt einfach die 16bit befehle aus dem kernel entfernt.
nun weil nicht alle 16bit befehle ausschließlich exklusiv sind und eine menge auch mit 32bit befehlen laufen.gehen einige alte 16bit programcode auch noch auf 64bit OS.
Das problem der nicht laufende 16bit Dos spiele ist ja gelösst (dosbox)
Schwieriger ist da eher die verwendung von 16bit codes in 32bit programmen,wie z.B.act of war oder den mass effekt installer,nee was war das für ein akt.probiert es mal.beim Win 64 system die DVD version des Spiels zu installieren,ich sag euch es geht nicht,beste lösung,installiert es auf ein 32 bit system und fügt nur die verknüpfung auf dem desktop des 64bit system ein.Sonst ärgert ihr euch schwarz.
EA hatt da einen veraltenden vc++ 2005 installer verwendet,der nicht 64bit tauglich ist. danke EA

also wer gerne das risiko eingehen will und auf einen 32bit system die PAE aktivieren möchte,muss genau die zugriffmenge wissen,die physikalisch addressierbar ist.ansonsten gibt es Blaue am stück, plus kernel schäden.Und somit notfalls neuinstallationen.
bei 32bit addressraum ist maximal 4gb,die addressiereung für programme schwankt man kann diese aber auch künstlich erhöhen,mit der gefahr das Programme falsch addressieren und somit kommt es dann zu bluescreens.

In fact
lass es,besorge dir win7 64bit, und sei glücklich.Und es laufen allle 32bit programme ,bei alten Spielen wirste eher mehr Probleme mit der windoiws versionnr haben als mit 16bit grenzen.Bzw kopierschutz der darauf besteht.dafür gibt es aber lösungen.
Wie imma 
AQUARIUM ooooooooooooooooohhhhhhh jjeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2010)

und *woo* ist da der *Unterschied* 
Dein 32 Bit Office  kann  unter 64 Bit Windows auch  nur 2 GB nutzten und alles was  Office
ist , ist rein 32 Bit u.a. auch Iview,SweetHome 3D Planer,PhotoColorizer,Abiword,Streamwriter,
MediaCoder, Ultra Mixer,Audacity usw. wenn du mit diesen Programmen sehr große Daten verarbeitens willst, ist es mit 64 Bit Win 7 auch nicht besser und schneller ....
oder willst du uns hier weiß machen das auf einmal 32 Bit Software unter 64 Bit Windows auf ein mal 64 Bit Adressieren kann ?


----------



## bingo88 (10. Dezember 2010)

Naja, Dateien schneller kopieren? Kann ich net bestätigen 
Was soll denn das mit 64 Bit zu tun haben? Ein 4k Byte-Puffer ist unter Win32 genauso groß wie win64, die Adressen sind nur bei letzterem doppelt so groß

@byaliarhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3789-byaliar.html:


> _Because the PAE kernel presents 64-bit addresses to device drivers  and other system code, booting /PAE even on a small memory system allows  a device driver developer to test parts of their drivers with large  addresses. The other relevant Boot.ini switch is /NOLOWMEM, which  discards memory below 4 GB and relocates device drivers above this  range, thus guaranteeing that these drivers will be presented with  physical addresses greater than 32 bits._



Das ist genau der Punkt, den ich meinte. Wenn der Treiber darauf nicht ausgelegt ist, bumst es. Und das war damals Grund für MS, den Support aus XP zu streichen.


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2010)

schneller kopieren... "ich merke hier auch keinen Unterschied"
abgesehen davon wird die Zugriffszeit einer HDD auch nicht schneller wenn man 64 Bit hat. 
naja die meisten Leute leben ein bißchen an der Realität   vorbei .


----------



## bingo88 (10. Dezember 2010)

Jap, offenbar


----------



## amdintel (11. Dezember 2010)

naja lassen wir mal die anderen im dem guten glauben 64 Bit  sei schneller


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. Dezember 2010)

schneller nicht,aber man hatt die PAE funktion für parraleles abarbeiten und windows hatt keine 2GB sperre somit kann man wenn man mehr als 8GB ram verbaut hatt wesendlich mehr gleichzeitig laufen klassen,sofern festplatte und CPU hinterherkommen.
Mit einer SSD merkt man eher als mit klassicher HDD, und die CPU muss Potent sein sonst bringen auch 8GB ram nix
Und win 7 oder vista 64 hatt keine 2gb systemram sperre somit kann auch mehr im kernel berechnet werden theoretisch 64 hoch 2 256GB ramdies ist aber durch widows begrenzt
Memory Limits for Windows Releases (Windows)
bei einen Windows 7 oder vista 32 liegt das schlichtweg an der 32bit sperre
Die damit eine grenze von maximal 2Gb hatt.somit Kann man dann nicht mehr ram addressiern.

also liegts an den Softwareherrstellern endlich mehr Programme in 64bit zu schreiben


----------



## bingo88 (11. Dezember 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> also liegts an den Softwareherrstellern endlich mehr Programme in 64bit zu schreiben


Genau so sieht es aus und genau da liegt auch das Problem


----------



## amdintel (11. Dezember 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> also liegts an den Softwareherrstellern endlich mehr Programme in 64bit zu schreiben



das tun sie aber nicht, 
ich bin immer wieder überrascht wenn ich im Web. lese die meisten PCs heute sind alle mit einem 64 Bit Windows. Aber lächerliche  10 % der gesammten Software ist wirklich als 64 Bit Vers. erhältlich ,wenn Neue Vers. raus kommen alles in 32 Bit und keine 64 Bit Vers.  ich beobachte das mit der 64 Bit Entwicklung schon eine ganze weile .
macht einfach kein Sinn 64 Bit Windows 7 und eher das man die 32 Bit Vers. nimmt und die Sperre raus macht ,
außerdem haben die 64 Bit Windows 7 genau so eine Sperre  glaube ab  8 GB  war das  Windows 7  64 Bit Home Vers., ich frag mich bloß immer wieder was dieses Sperren soll,
die Kunden haben schließlich für ihr Windows teuer bezahlt  
wenn ich meinen I7 920 auf 24 GB Ram aufrüste kann, kann  ich den gesammten Speicher unter Windows 7 64 Bit auch nicht nutzten . doll finde ich das alles .
natürlich brauche ich real keinen PC der 8 oder 42 GB Ram hat, aba ist es trotzdem ärgerlich .


----------



## bingo88 (11. Dezember 2010)

Nochmal: Die bzw. der Verzicht auf PAE von Haus aus ist berechtigt. Nur weil es bei dir funktioniert heißt nicht, dass es überall funktioniert.

Bei Verwendung von Adressen > 32 Bit müssen *alle* im System eingesetzten 32-Bit Komponenten den _Dual Address Cycle_ (DAC) Befehl unterstützen, damit diese auf den höheren Adressraum zugreifen können. MS hat nun festgestellt, dass dies nicht bei allen Systemen bzw. PCI-Bussen der Fall ist. Es ist auch für eine DAC-fähige Komponente bzw. dessen Treiber nicht möglich, festzustellen, ob der Einsatz auf einem nicht-DAC-fähigen Bus erfolgt.

Es gibt da nun auf Seiten des Betriebssystems mehrere Arten, mit dem Problem umzugehen, die meisten verursachen entweder Performance- oder Stabilitätseinbußen. Probleme machen unter anderem Aufrufe von eigentlich als veraltet markierte ("obsolete") Kernelfunktionen oder die inkorrekte Verwendung der DMA-Routinen. Daher hat MS sich dazu entschlossen den Kram einfach auf 4GB zu beschränken. Das ist keineswegs Gelmacherei von MS sondern dient nur deren Schutz. Stell dir mal vor was los wäre, wenn bei 30% oder 40% der Nutzer das System aufgrund von Treiberproblemen nicht mehr funktioniert. Wem wird da die Schuld gegeben? Klar, MS. Obwohl die Treiberentwickler bzw. HW-Hersteller Schuld wären!


----------



## amdintel (11. Dezember 2010)

verstehe ich trotzdem nicht, 4 GB hää?
Win 32 kann normalerweise nicht ein mal 4 GB sondern irgendwas mit 2 oder 3 GB Ram nur.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. Dezember 2010)

Physikalisch kann widows nur 2Gb ram ausführen und verarbeiten,aber bis zu 3GB ram bzw 4GB ram verwalten wenn die hardware rescourcen freigegeben werden (memory hole)
nun windows hatt eine Sperre drin damit die parallele laufende programme nicht mehr verbrauchen als 4gb ram der rest wird ausgelagert.
das ist der cheduler für windows.+ aber es geht um die verarbeitung von daten .
also die berechnung was eine CPU in 32bit modus berechnen kann und da sind wir beim Problem.Die PAE funktion lässt Progrmme unter umständen.mehr als 2GB ram zu.
Nur haben da einige treiber Probleme damit,es kann sein das ein Programm dann dadurch einen speicherzugriff machen will der für eine Hardwarekompemnete schon belegt ist,dies führrt immer zu Bluescreens.
Und das liegt an den treibern,beim 64bit treibern wird darauf geachtet das Die hardware nicht auf belegten ram läuft (abgeschlossener Ram bereich).Daher ist es auf einen 64Bit kernel und die Pflicht für Software und hardwareherrstellern treiber zu entwickeln die nicht im freien Ram laufen sodern meist im geschlossenden kernel bereich (ring 0)bei windows 32bit ist das nicht unbedingt so.
da kann es vorkommen das treiber auch im memory hole abgelagert werden.den bereich über 3Gb ram bis physikalisch 4GB ram.
Du kannst dir vorstellen wenn man zugriff gewährt zu dem Bereich das dann windows instabil wird durch dauernde ram fehler.


----------



## amdintel (12. Dezember 2010)

nun meine beiden PCs haben  4 GB Ram und das meiste was heute so an PCs im Umlauf ist hat meist auch 4 GB Ram, 
daher fällt mir es  immer noch schwer warum diese Begrenzung , 
diese müßte dann höher gesetzt werden  ab >4 GB Ram , so dass das max mögliche sicher für  32 Bit Windows nutzbar ist also max 4 GB Ram  ? das wär immerhin 1 GB RAM mehr der genutzt wird und bei einem PC mit 4 GB RAM nicht mehr brach liegt .

zu PCs mit 6 oder 8 GB kann ich nichts sagen, hab das nur bei den PCs gemacht
die 4 GB Ram haben  läuft all stabil auch die PCI Karten .mal so meiner theroy  aus diesen ganzen Aussagen :
4 GB 32 Bit Windows 7 RAM  PC Sperre raus machen  kann man sorglos  weiter nutzten und hat ca. 1 GB mehr Ram für Windows zu Verfügung,der Rest des Ram Speichers wird endlich voll genutzt von Windows , sonst nutzt Windows nur ca. 3.9 GB lt System Anzeige... 
5 oder 6 oder 8 GB RAM PC vielleicht doch lieber 64 Bit Windows 7 nehmen ?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. Dezember 2010)

jeder der 4GB ram hatt im rechner sollte wenn er später Plant auf 6 oder 8GB ram zu gehn nimm 64bit,weil einzelne programme dann besser laufen.
man sollte direkt auf Win 7 64bit einsteigen,wenn man zuvor XP hatte.dann sollte man dann auch einen Vollumstieg machen.es bringt nix auf ein Systemversion zu beharren,wenn es dadurch auf dauer alles gebremst wird.macht den schritt früh genug.dann ist es auch kein Problem mehr.
ich Sage zu jeden der einen neuanfang beim PC starten will,nimm 64bit.


----------



## amdintel (12. Dezember 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> jeder der 4GB ram hatt im rechner sollte wenn er später Plant auf 6 oder 8GB ram zu gehn nimm 64bit,weil einzelne programme dann besser laufen.
> man sollte direkt auf Win 7 64bit einsteigen,wenn man zuvor XP hatte.dann sollte man dann auch einen Vollumstieg machen.es bringt nix auf ein Systemversion zu beharren,wenn es dadurch auf dauer alles gebremst wird.macht den schritt früh genug.dann ist es auch kein Problem mehr.
> ich Sage zu jeden der einen neuanfang beim PC starten will,nimm 64bit.



ich plane nicht von 4 GB auf 6 oder 8 GB aufzurüsten *wooo zu und für was * ?
ich habe hier zwar zwei PCs einen  mit Vista 64 der hat 8 GB und einen Neuen mit 7 64 der hat 
6 GB habe ich so gekauft , aber brauchen tu ich 6 oder 8 GB überhaupt nicht ,
also 4 GB genügt für alles was ich mit dem PC mache und ich mache recht viel mit dem Rechner nicht nur spielen und Internet,

Es gibt keine Programme die man wirklich braucht die 6 GB oder 8 GB voraussetzten 
und wie schon gesagt, das meiste ist heute immer noch alles 32 Bit an Software.


----------



## bingo88 (12. Dezember 2010)

Naja, jemand der Videobearbeitung oder Musik am PC macht, wird dir was anderes sagen. Wenn ich meinen Sequenzer mit genügend VSTs fütter, killt der auch mal eben mein Notebook mit 4GB RAM  Es kann sein, dass nich jeder (oder ein Großteil) der Leute noch nich soviel RAM braucht, aber ich zähle zu einer Gruppe, die das tut


----------



## amdintel (12. Dezember 2010)

ob der nun killt oder in China fällt sein Sack Reis um, 
ich kann weder auf meinem 64 Bit Rechner noch auf dem 32 Bit sehr lange Sound Files nicht
bearbeiten, der Grund 32 Bit Sound Tools 64 gibt  es leider nicht u.a. leider nur als 32 Bit Vers. schau selber ,
was bings also mit 64 Bit


----------



## thecroatien (12. Dezember 2010)

@amdintel

Nur weil dir 64bit nichts bringt, und den meisten Leuten eventuell auch nicht immer, musst du hier nicht deine Meinung so durchtreten, wenn du es nicht magst, ist doch gut.

Ich selber nutze auch NUR noch 64bit, Und wenn man nach der Suche von einem programm nicht gleich auf den ersten Download button drückt, findet man auch oft 64 bit Versionen.

Office gibts übrigens auch als 64 bit. Was ist mit Leuten die Virtuell Maschienne nutzen, Bilder bearbeiten etc?

Öffne mal diverse Raw/Nef Files, und fang mal an die zubearbeiten, wundere dich dann nur nicht, wenn dein Gimp dir mal locker 3-4, wennich sogar 5-6gb ram zieht, als eine EINZELNE anwendung.


Nicht immer einfach alles schlecht reden, was einem selber nicht passt.

Grüße


----------



## amdintel (12. Dezember 2010)

ja es bringt nichts, der 32 Bit Sound Wave Editor kackt unter 64 Bit Windows genauso ab wie unter  32 Bit Windows bei sehr langen und meheren Sound Files , was solls also ?
und noch mal eine 64 Bit Vers. gibt es nicht,
es steht auch keine 64 Bit Vers. in Aussicht ... der Hersteller so wie viele und alle anderen auch,
produzieren weiter fleißig reine 32 Bit Versionen 
 also kann es egal sein ob man 32 oder 64 Bit Windows hat .


----------



## bingo88 (12. Dezember 2010)

> ob der nun killt oder in China fällt sein Sack Reis um,
> ich kann weder auf meinem 64 Bit Rechner noch auf dem 32 Bit sehr lange Sound Files nicht
> bearbeiten, der Grund 32 Bit Sound Tools 64 gibt  es leider nicht u.a. leider nur als 32 Bit Vers. schau selber ,
> was bings also mit 64 Bit


Naja, wenn du nur nach open source suchst 
Ich nutze Steinbergs Cubase 5 und das hat nativen 64 Bit Support. Es gibt noch andere z. B. Sonar oder Apple Logic (letzeres allerdings Mac-only). Da ist dann allerdings auch nix mit umsonst, sondern zahlst mal locker 500€ (mein Cubase beispielsweise) oder mehr für

Ist klar, dass du für umsonst nicht in den Genuss aller Vorteile kommst. Und bei Audio-Anwendungen ist man schnell an der 2GB-App-Grenze, daher gibt es da auch schon relativ lange 64 Bit


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Dezember 2010)

User die nicht ihr Windows 7 32bit verändern, aber trotzdem ab 4GB voll nutzen wollen, werden sich eh ein 64bit Win7 kaufen … egal ob die meisten Hersteller von Software 32bit-Versionen produzieren.


----------



## bingo88 (12. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> User die nicht ihr Windows 7 32bit verändern, aber trotzdem ab 4GB voll nutzen wollen, werden sich eh ein 64bit Win7 kaufen … egal ob die meisten Hersteller von Software 32bit-Versionen produzieren.


Eben. Und manchmal kommt man halt auch einfach nich an 64 Bit vorbei (mein Beispiel der Audioproduktion. Da bremst unter 32 Bit schon das 2GB Limit, an dem ja auch PAE nichts machen kann)


----------



## thecroatien (12. Dezember 2010)

AMDIntel,

wenn ein Programm bei mehreren Datengrößen unter Win 32bit, sowie 64 bit abstürzt, würde ich eher den Fehler beim Progamm suchen....und nicht beim Windows.

@bingo88

Genau das 2gb limit ist ja der unterschied.
32bit, mit PAE, viele Progamme, mit bis zu 2gb ram verbrauch,
64 bit, beliebieg viele Programme mti beliebigem Ram verbrauch.

Das Beispiel ist nur ca. Vorrausgesetzt man hat natürlich auch bei 64bit genug ram, für das was man machen will;-D


----------



## amdintel (12. Dezember 2010)

es stützt nicht ab sondern meldet das der Ram Speicher nicht  ausreicht (32 Bit Software )
und wie oft nun noch ? 
64 Bit Vers.  Sound Programme die z.b. den vollen und gesammten Ram eines 64 Bit Windowes  nutzten gibt es nicht und es ändert auch  nichts, wenn ich dieses Programm unter Windows 7 64 Bit PC hat 6 GB nutzte 
daher ist 64 Bit Windows überflüssig  weil du das in der Realität nicht nutzten kannst , weil es diese Programme und Tools nicht gibt , ich kann leider immer nur kleine Sound Files verarbeiten nie große .


----------



## thecroatien (12. Dezember 2010)

Gut mit deinem Soundtool, hättest dich ja mal andersausdrücken können, Unter abkacken versteht wohl nicht jeder das gleiche^^.

Gescheiwege denn mit ein wenig Suche lässt sich da garantiert was finden, nur weil es eben dein Programm nicht hat, muss gleich alles blöde sein.

Und da sind wir wieder an der Stelle, da kann das Windows nichts für, denn wenn das Programm es könnte, wäre das ganze nach deinem Wunsch dort möglich.

Eventuell solltest du mal nach anderer Software suchen, wenn dir aber nichts anderes in Kram passt, dann musst du halt mit leben.


----------



## bingo88 (12. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> 64 Bit Vers.  Sound Programme die z.b. den vollen und gesammten Ram eines 64 Bit Windowes  nutzten gibt es nicht und es ändert auch  nichts, wenn ich dieses Programm unter Windows 7 64 Bit PC hat 6 GB nutzte


 aber vollkommen falsch. Sonar bietet z. B. 64 Bit-Support:


> SONAR  x64 Edition allows *access to 1 terabyte (1024 GB) of RAM*, well  beyond the current 2 GB limit offered by today's 32-bit applications.  This provides users with nearly unlimited potential for working with RAM  intensive projects that make extensive use of samplers and numerous  audio loops and tracks.


Quelle: SONAR x64 Edition FAQ


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Dezember 2010)

Na der Gute kann ja auch net alles wissen … nich?


----------



## bingo88 (13. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Na der Gute kann ja auch net alles wissen … nich?


Ich hatte ja schon gesagt, dass es geht. Nun musste ich aber doch mal harte Beweise ausbuddeln


----------



## amdintel (13. Dezember 2010)

Versuch mal einen 3 oder 4 GB großen Wave Files mit Windows 32/64 zu bearbeiten viel Spaß

wenn du nicht schon eine Kreise hast bekommst du eine
da nützt dir eine 64 OS Vers. rein ganix wenn das Programm 32 ist, so oft kommt 
das zwar nicht vor das ich solche mega Files habe , aber wenn quält sich Windows ganz schön damit  ab . das ist blöd das man die 32 Programme nicht irgendwie dazu bringen kann mehr vom Ram Speicher zu nutzten


----------



## bingo88 (13. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Versuch mal einen 3 oder 4 GB großen Wave Files mit Windows 32/64 zu bearbeiten viel Spaß
> 
> wenn du nicht schon eine Kreise hast bekommst du eine
> da nützt dir eine 64 OS Vers. rein ganix wenn das Programm 32 ist, so oft kommt
> das zwar nicht vor das ich solche mega Files habe , aber wenn quält sich Windows ganz schön damit  ab . das ist blöd das man die 32 Programme nicht irgendwie dazu bringen kann mehr vom Ram Speicher zu nutzten


ja, wenn du nen 32-Bit Soundeditor einsetzt... ich spreche jetzt aber von 64 Bit Software


----------



## amdintel (13. Dezember 2010)

die sind alle 32 Bit


----------



## thecroatien (13. Dezember 2010)

@amdintel

du kannst hier nicht erzählen das es keine 64bit Soundtools gibt.

Wie machen das dann große Studios, Künstler etc?

Wenn nen Kumepl mal am rummixxen ist, kommen da auch diverse gb an daten raus.
Na und? er hats richtig gemacht, win 64bit, passende softare und 8gb ram.

Läuft größtenteils Butterweiche, außer er kommt an seine Physikalisch Ram grenze, den auch 8gb können in manchen Anwendungen sehr, sehr wenig sein...


----------



## bingo88 (13. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> die sind alle 32 Bit


F A L S C H ! ! ! Ich hab doch den verdammten Link als Beispiel gepostet! 

Selbst manche 32 Bit Tools können mittels Memory Server mehr als 2 GB RAM nutzen. Diese Programme kosten nur alle Geld, also mecker nicht, nur weil du nicht bereit bist, Geld auszugeben


----------



## amdintel (13. Dezember 2010)

ich habe in der Nacht  einen Sound Web Recorder installiert und voher  mal so rum  gekuckt im Web.  alles in 32 Bit Ausführung natürlich,  das auf dem PC mit 32 Bit W7 PC installiert , 
ich will ja nur damit bekunden,dass das mit dem 64 Bit Windows völlige Leute verarschung  ist,  daher genial das mit dem aufheben der Ram Sperre unter 32 Win 7, 6 oder 8 GB Ran,
ein 4 GB Ram Speicher Sperre raus und 
 brauucht man in der Realität nicht sein wir mal ehrlich ,
welche Gamen , welche Textverarbeitung die es nicht gibt, stellt solche Anforderungen ?

ich denke mal das entferne der Ram Sperre kann man locker empfehlen bei PCs mit 4 GB Ram, habe gestern das ein oder andere installiert 
läuft alles rund


----------



## thecroatien (13. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ...ich will ja nur damit bekunden,dass das mit dem 64 Bit Windows völlige Leute verarschung  ist....



Es ist eben keine Verarschung, ich glaube du willst den Unterschied einfach nicht verstehen. Es zwingt dich ja keiner 64bit zu nutzen, Die Leute tuhen es größtenteils Freiwillig, manche Interessiert es nicht, und andere wiederum können dir nichtmal genau sagen was Windows ist.


Ich verstehe dich echt nicht.

Einige Anwendungen, wird es eventuell ja nie als 64bit geben, weil es schwachsinn wäre, so dahin umzurpogrammieren, weil solche Programme einfach nicht mehr Leistung brauche/nutzen.

Aber so gut wie die meisten 64bit anwendungen, sind optimal programmiert, wenn man sie zu nutzen weiß.


----------



## bingo88 (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich geb's auf 
Bleib bei deinem 32 Bit + PAE-Hack während ich schön mit Win 7 64 arbeite - mit vollem RAM für meine 64-bittigen Anwendungen und ohne Leistungseinbußen (Memory Remapping unter 32 Bit kostet Performance, PAE erfordert drei Paging-Stufen)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Dezember 2010)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Es ist eben keine Verarschung, ich glaube du willst den Unterschied einfach nicht verstehen. Es zwingt dich ja keiner 64bit zu nutzen, Die Leute tuhen es größtenteils Freiwillig, manche Interessiert es nicht, und andere wiederum können dir nichtmal genau sagen was Windows ist.
> 
> 
> Ich verstehe dich echt nicht.
> ...




Du brauchst ihn nicht verstehen. Guck dir mal ein paar Threads von ihm an. AMDIntel ist unser Forentroll  


Btw, wenn das Betriebssystem 64 Bit fähig ist, aber das Prog nur 32, dann kann es doch trotzdem mehr RAM als 2GB verbrauchen? Siehe viele Games, nur selten sind da Games in 64Bit dabei (Crysis) und trotzdem genehmigen viele Games sich mehr. 

Ich sag nur Hellgate-London, welches unfreiwillig den RAM volllaufen ließ 


Welche Vorteile hast du denn gegenüber 64Bit mit 32Bit? 

32Bit programme laufen genausoschnell wie in 32Bit Windows, 64Bit Programme hingegen können die Resourcen besser nutzen.


----------



## bingo88 (13. Dezember 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Btw, wenn das Betriebssystem 64 Bit fähig ist, aber das Prog nur 32, dann kann es doch trotzdem mehr RAM als 2GB verbrauchen?


Man kann auch unter Win32 einer Anwendung max. 3 GB RAM zugestehen (da gibts so nen Boot-Switch \3GB oder so). Allerdings wird der Kernel-Speicher dann auf 1 GB begrenzt, was unter Umständen zu Abstürzen führen kann. Normalerweise kann ein Prozess aber auch unter 64Bit nur 2 GB nutzen, das lässt sich aber über einen 2. Prozess, der mit dem ersten kommuniziert (sog. Memory Server), umgehen - kostet aber wieder Performance


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf den nächsten Post von amdintel.  …


----------



## bingo88 (13. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf den nächsten Post von amdintel.  …


Ich kann höchstens noch nen paar Codebeispiele ausbuddeln, die unter PAE nen blauen Bildschirm erzeugen und daher der Grund sind, warum MS gesagt hat, wir schalten das ab


----------



## thecroatien (13. Dezember 2010)

@Fr3@k

Ja, mittlerweile fallen mir auch wiederso einige Unsinnige Diskussionen ein...
Warum hab ich erst angefangen, was dazu zu schreiben...

Meinst du mit den Vorteilen mich?

Wenn ja gibts da diverse..^^


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. Dezember 2010)

der thread wird ja lustig
Nun die gründe wurden Häufiger erklärrt,der PAE hack macht windows instabil.Ich kenne es selber ,daher weiss ich das dies nix bringt,die erklärung dazu steht hier in diesen thread
Edit
http://www.brianmadden.com/blogs/bri...ally-mean.aspx


----------



## thecroatien (13. Dezember 2010)

Ja, auf den letzten Seiten fangen wir an im Kreis zulaufen...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. Dezember 2010)

auf jedenfall


----------



## amdintel (13. Dezember 2010)

ja mal hier rein schreiben wenn was nicht läuft oder Probleme macht seit dem .... 
z.b. Grafik Karte  und co , also kann für meinen Teil bis jetzt sagen keine Probleme ,
Intel CPU 4 GB Ram , aktuelle ATI/NK Karte/Treiber , Intel und Realtek Lan/Sound on bord   Win32 7 Home


----------



## bingo88 (13. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ja mal hier rein schreiben wenn was nicht läuft oder Probleme macht seit dem ....
> z.b. Grafik Karte  und co , also kann für meinen Teil bis jetzt sagen keine Probleme ,
> Intel CPU 4 GB Ram , aktuelle ATI/NK Karte/Treiber , Intel und Realtek Lan/Sound on bord   Win32 7 Home


Das kannst du gerne tun, würde mich durchaus interessieren (auch wenn ich es net brauchen werde). Als MS den Kram abgeschaltet hat, war von 64 Bit im Consumer-Bereich ja auch noch nicht groß die Rede (außer vllt. bei Linuxanwendern ^^). Daher kann es durchaus sein, das aktuelle Treiber, die ja auch für 64er Windows geschrieben werden, besser damit zurechtkommen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Dezember 2010)

Tja amdintel ein anderer wird es wohl nicht probieren in diesem Forum (ich würds noch nicht mal aus Interesse probieren) , aber du scheinst ja keine Probleme zu haben, deshalb wird hier wohl kein anderer als du über Probleme berichten können, weils ja keine gibt … laut dir! 

Was für ein Satz!


----------



## bingo88 (13. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Tja amdintel ein anderer wird es wohl nicht probieren in diesem Forum (ich würds noch nicht mal aus Interesse probieren) , aber du scheinst ja keine Probleme zu haben, deshalb wird hier wohl kein anderer als du über Probleme berichten können, weils ja keine gibt … laut dir!
> 
> Was für ein Satz!


Naja, ich hab nur einen PC mit 4 GB RAM und der läuft spitze mit Win 7 Prof in der amd64 Version ^^
Der Rest meiner Gurken hat nichmal 2 GB


----------



## amdintel (13. Dezember 2010)

^^  warum posten hier überhaupt User die kein 32 Bit Windows 7 haben ?
vom hören und sagen was man so aufschnappt entspricht nicht immer der Realität,ich habe hier im Gegensatz zu euch beiden zwei Windows32 7 PCs mit entfernter Ram Sperre seit einer Woche am laufen ... der 3. ist hat 64 Bit was mit dem Thema hier überhaupt nichts zu tun hat , kann eher mal als Vergleich ran ziehen .
der Open Source  Radio/Web  Stramwirter läuft auch prima .
Fax und Scanner geht auch ganz normal  wie vorher -> von wegen Treiber Probleme gibt  hier keine Treiber Probleme


----------



## bingo88 (13. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ^^  warum posten hier überhaupt User die kein 32 Bit Windows 7 haben ?und vom hören und sagen was man so aufschnappt entspricht nicht immer der Realität,ich habe hier im Gegensatz zu euch beiden zwei Windows32 7 PCs mit entfernte Ram Sperre seit einer Woche am laufen ... der 3. ist hat 64 Bit was mit dem Thema hier überhaupt nichts zu tun hat , kann eher mal als Vergleich ran ziehen .
> der OpenSUSE  Radio/Web  Stramwirter läuft auch prima .


Ich weiß nicht, ob ich jetz lachen oder weinen soll


----------



## thecroatien (13. Dezember 2010)

Rofl.

Unter 64bit habe auch überhaupt keine (Treiber)Probleme.

Auch keine Probleme, wegen zuwenig/Zuvielauslastung. Auch laufen die 64bit programme so wie so sollen...


Naja, und nun aufeinmal hat 64bit nichts mehr mit dem thema zutun.
Held des Tages!

@ bingo,
ich teile deine Probleme


----------



## bingo88 (13. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> vom hören und sagen was man so aufschnappt entspricht nicht immer der Realität...


Das hab ich eben sogar übersehen, daher hole ich das jetzt mal nach: Ich hab das nicht vom Hörensagen, sondern ich bin relativ fit auf Kernel-Ebene, da ich mich auch ab und an mit der Treiberentwicklung beschäftige.

Ich habe ja auch nie behauptet, dass PAE zwangsläufig zu Fehlern führt! Ich habe nur gesagt, dass PAE aus gutem Grund deaktiviert wurde. Ist nen kleiner aber feiner Unterschied. Zu den Gründen habe ich ja auch bereits etwas gesagt, daher wiederhole ich das jetzt nicht nochmal


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Dezember 2010)

Wiederholungen bringen bei amdintel auch nix … seine Meinung gilt!


----------



## amdintel (13. Dezember 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch nie behauptet, dass PAE zwangsläufig zu Fehlern führt! Ich habe nur gesagt, dass PAE aus gutem Grund deaktiviert wurde. Ist nen kleiner aber feiner Unterschied. Zu den Gründen habe ich ja auch bereits etwas gesagt, daher wiederhole ich das jetzt nicht nochmal



es ist trotzdem nicht nachvollziehbar, 
warum es bei Win7 generell kein PAE gibt  man kann doch eh bei msconfig den Speicher wieder begrenzen, 
falls es mal Probleme gibt oder für Test Zwecke .
und bei aktivieren sollte erst mal  ein Warn Hinweis kommen,
das es ab 4 GB oder bei bestimmter HW zu Fehlern kommen könnte?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. Dezember 2010)

@ConNerVos
ja scheint wohl wahr zusein,mal sehn wann die ersten Probleme kommen.Ich hab auch Vista 64bit drauf,und bei meinen XP hatte ich zufällig auch mal PAE aktiviert,da gab es immer probleme ,meist wegen der Bbliotheken von MS Netframe und vc++ und nicht mehr ausführbaren Programmen,dazu Viiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeellllllllllle Blaue,das hat mich geschult.
Dann habe ich mich mal Mehr mit Win XP beschäftigt und dessen treiberprobleme sowie Net frame install fehler,irgendwan viel mir der Aktivierter PAE modus auf, dachte mir nix dabei.Und kurz danach Stieg ich auf VISTA um seit dem Keine treiberbedingte AbStürze mehr,sogar die netframe probleme sind weg.
Diese waren durch den umstieg von m$ der net frame 2 auf 3 entstanden,die haben doch glattnen String vergessen der das Deinstallieren verhindert und später auch das instalölieren.man kan nicht updaten.
Selbe Problem derzeit bei mysqlserver update läst sich nicht auf das neue SP update ein.Aber das ist verschmerzbar,bei XP führte das immer zu Bluescreens.
damals habe ich deswegen mich näher um Windows xp und funktionsweise gelernt.um die Bluescreens gründe zu finden.es waren teils hardware aber auch massig treiberprobleme sowie net frameworks und andere hardware zugriff programme wie die vc++ libary.Thema Starforce,securom,savedisk.Hatte ich erst die Quelle gefunden dann habe ich gezielt die treiber optimiert (kurz ausn Gerätemanager entfernt) und für ersatz gesorgt:dann hatte ich ruhe bei XP

Unter Vista hatte ich bisher nie Probleme damit gehabt,auch deswegen weil ich direkt zu 64bit gegangen bin.
es liegt an der Faulheit der Entwickler das unter 32bit und rammangel die Programme abstürzen,Die umgehen das dann und alles friert ein auch auf einen 64Bit system.
dazu der weniger optimierter Vista CPU cheduller (im groben der taskmanager).macht den rest.
Zuviele Explorer fenster auf und der prozess ist nicht imstande neue Prozesse auszuführen und der ram (32bit system grenze bei 32bit prozesse 2GB) läuft voll.
das sieht man daran dass windows nicht mehr reagiert,lösung warten,wenn das nichts hilft ,hilft auch der schnellste Prozessor nicht,da hilft nur noch den Entsprechenden prozess zu beenden.Nur blöd wenn der prozess den ganzen Systemram frisst bei mir 4gb.Da hilft nur RESET
Das hatt M$ (die Säcke) in windows 7 korregiert,nur leider nicht in Vista kernel,in einen SP wäre das möglich.


----------



## amdintel (13. Dezember 2010)

nee nee ist etwas anderes,  
die HDD ist am rattern weil Windows da nun auslagert in den pagefile.sys File  was das gesammte OS aus bremst  , jee nach Geschw. der HDD  selber ist es dann  sehr  abhängig  wie lange das alles gesamt dauert „ich behaupte nach wie vor“:   genau aus diesem Grund  dass das Aufheben der Ram Sperre Windows 7 32  schneller macht -> läuft so also flüssiger


----------



## bingo88 (14. Dezember 2010)

Du kannst keine Technik als Standard aktivieren, die potentiell Probleme verursacht. Und da auf 32 Bit auch nicht mehr der Fokus der Entwickler liegt (zumindest was OS- und Treiberentwickler angeht  ) wird sich daran vermutlich auch nichts mehr ändern.


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ^^  warum posten hier überhaupt User die kein 32 Bit Windows 7 haben ?



Interessante Theorie … woher willst du wissen das ich nicht doch eins habe?  *wieder mit les im HG*


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab ne 32Bit Version...........auf meinem Netbook  (und würde der ATOM X64 mitmachen, wäre es schon längst installiert )


----------



## bingo88 (14. Dezember 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Also ich hab ne 32Bit Version...........auf meinem Netbook  (und würde der ATOM X64 mitmachen, wäre es schon längst installiert )


OT, aber: Linux x64 läuft auf dem Atom wunderbar


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Dezember 2010)

Wie soll denn das gehen? Der Atom unterstützt doch garkein X64.


----------



## bingo88 (14. Dezember 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wie soll denn das gehen? Der Atom unterstützt doch garkein X64.


Hab nen Server mit nem Atom D510 unter Ubuntu x64 laufen, Dualcore mit HT. Der kann auf jeden Fall x64.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Dezember 2010)

Okay, ich rede ja von den Netbook Atom`s (die die mit "N" beginnen), bei denen fehlt EM64T komplett.


----------



## bingo88 (14. Dezember 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Okay, ich rede ja von den Netbook Atom`s (die die mit "N" beginnen), bei denen fehlt EM64T komplett.


Dabei kann der Atom doch schon so relativ wenig


----------



## thecroatien (14. Dezember 2010)

Aber Freak, du könntest doch Pae nutzen, somit könntest du also doch 8gb ram in deinem Notebook verwenden


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du den Speichercontroller für mich so umlötest das 2GB nicht das maximum wären, würde ich das tun


----------



## thecroatien (14. Dezember 2010)

Kleinigkeit....


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Dezember 2010)

ja klar
der thread wandert gerade ab ins Spam land


----------



## amdintel (16. Dezember 2010)

gibt leider immer wieder  Leute die eigentlich   auf ein  Thema bezogen  meist nichts dazu sagen können weil die selber solche Geräte nicht haben,  aber stets mit mischen wollen ?

gibt ja nichts mehr dazu zu sagen , es wurde alles gesagt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> es  gibt leider immer wieder  Leute die eigentlich was auf das Thema bezogen nichts dazu sagen können weil die selber solche Geräte nicht haben aber stets mit mischen zu wollen ?
> 
> gibt ja nichts mehr dazu zu sagen , es wurde alles gesagt



Es gibt auch immer wieder Trolle die einfach nur Blödsinn posten und meinen sie haben Ahnung. Schaffst du ja immer wieder


----------



## amdintel (16. Dezember 2010)

ja leider aber noch mal zu Thema  , es ist schon eine sehr  Sinnvolle Bereicherung  für die Leute die , die 32 Bit Vers. lieber nutzten wollen "Aus Kompatibilitäts Gründen", das man endlich den gesammten verbauten Ram Speicher für Windows voll nutzten kann ,

(was unter diesen Windows Super und Massen verblödenden Windows  tunig Tips nie zu finden und zu lesen ist, ob wohl das aber in der tat Windows schneller macht als wenn nur 2 oder 3 Ram nutzten kann und Windows bei voller Auslastung  nun weniger auslagern muß )

 wie ich schon sagte die meisten PCs die heute verkauft werden u.a. auch Medion haben 32 Bit Windows installiert und in der Regel 4 GB Ram .


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Dezember 2010)

Was bringt einem das wenn du dadurch das System instabil machst? Den 1/2 Gig den man nicht nutzen kann, ist zu verschmerzen. Jemand der die Leistung braucht, kauft eh 64Bit. 

Soweit ich weiß, soll Windows 8 nur noch als 64Bit Variante kommen (wie server 2008 r2), was auch endlich mal Zeit wird.


----------



## amdintel (16. Dezember 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Was bringt einem das wenn du dadurch das System instabil machst? Den 1/2 Gig den man nicht nutzen kann, ist zu verschmerzen. Jemand der die Leistung braucht, kauft eh 64Bit.
> 
> .



das ist falsch , ich hatte noch kein einzigen hänger damit, kein Tool und Treiber hat bis jetzt hier Probleme gemacht , scheint bei 4 GB RAM völlig  egal zu sein.


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Dezember 2010)

Welche Programme hast du denn, die nicht unter Win 64 laufen und vom extra RAM profitieren?


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. Dezember 2010)

Bestimmt etliche!


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Dezember 2010)

Oja ganz viele unentbehrliche 16 Bit Profiprogramme nehme ich an


----------



## amdintel (16. Dezember 2010)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Welche Programme hast du denn, die nicht unter Win 64 laufen und vom extra RAM profitieren?



ich habe eher mit der 64 Bit Vers. von Windows 7  erhebliche Probleme 
und keine mit der 32 Bit Vers. von Windows 7;
die URL  von  winfuture lädt einfach nicht bei dem 64 Bit Windows 7  beim IE 8,
 aber seltsamerweise  ganz normal bei der 32 Bit Vers. von Windows 7  IE 8,
( mit entferter Ram Sperre ...) 

ich habe alle IE 8 Einstellungen und Modem Einstellungen und alle installierten Adds von der 32 zu der 64 Bit Vers. verglichen alles ohne erfolgt,
auch den Cache gelöscht auch das ohne Erfolgt .
tcha ?

wenn das so weiter geht hau ich auf dem 6 GB PC  wo noch die 64 Bit Vers. drauf ist die   32 Bit Vers. von 7 drauf


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. Dezember 2010)

> die URL von winfuture lädt einfach nicht bei dem 64 Bit Windows 7



Komisch bei mir schon und das mit allen Browsern die mir zur Verfügung stehen! 

Und jetzt kommst du … bin schon gespannt auf deine Erklärung!


----------



## amdintel (16. Dezember 2010)

ich weiß nicht wo ran das liegt ... ich habe keinen Einfluß darauf auch das zurücksetzten es IE8 hat nichts gebracht und wenn ich die 632 Bit Vers. unter  64 Bit Windows 7 nehme ist es das gleiche 
komische das die 32 Bit Vers.  von Windows 7 mit dem IE 8 hier überhaupt nicht 
und nie rum zickt,
wo doch immer behauptet wird, das es mit der entfernten Ram Sperre instabil sein 
instabil läuft hier eher die 64 Bit Vers. von 7,
hier im Forum grade werden auf ein mal nicht mehr alle Avater Bilder mehr angezeigt 

 nun bist du dran


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. Dezember 2010)

Tja das Prob mit den Avas liegt wohl nicht in unserer Hand entwaige Freds sind schon im Forum unterwegs. 

Dein Problem ist für mich ehrlich gesagt nicht reproduzierbar, denn bei mir funktionierts und mein Anliegen war es, das du mir erklärst wieso das bei mir funktioniert und nicht wieso das bei dir nicht funktioniert! Selbst bei meinem Bruder und Vater funzt diese Seite mit Windows7 64bit, aber bei dir nicht … da frag ich mich gerade wer denn wo ein Problem auf seinem Computer hat!?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> das ist falsch , ich hatte noch kein einzigen hänger damit, kein Tool und Treiber hat bis jetzt hier Probleme gemacht , scheint bei 4 GB RAM völlig  egal zu sein.



Glückwunsch dann bist du eine Ausnahme. Und das sogar in doppelter Hinsicht. Denn die Probs die du mit X64 hast, hab ich nicht und bestimmt alle anderen hier auch nicht   Also kannst du schlecht sagen, das es an X64 liegt.


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Dezember 2010)

Hast du vor ein paar Seiten nicht erwähnt, dass du Win 32 wegen Kompatibilität brauchst? Und nicht, weil Windows Bugs hat 



amdintel schrieb:


> ja leider aber noch mal zu Thema  , es ist schon eine sehr  Sinnvolle Bereicherung  für die Leute die , die 32 Bit Vers. lieber nutzten wollen "Aus Kompatibilitäts Gründen", das man endlich den gesammten verbauten Ram Speicher für Windows voll nutzten kann ,.



Ich glaube dir schlicht nicht, dass Win 64 bei dir so schlecht funktioniert. Bei XP x64 würde ich das noch glauben, aber Windows Vista/7, wo sämtliche aktuellen CPUs 64 Bit haben und x tausend Leute (siehe Forum) Win 64 nutzen und niemand Probleme hat und von den Vorteilen von 64 Bit profitiert (NICHT NUR MEHR RAM)

Vielleicht nutzt du auch Software von 19xx  dann kann ich es wieder verstehen.


----------



## amdintel (16. Dezember 2010)

kannst ja hier gerne her kommen und dir die Unterscheide selber an  kucken ,
ganz rechts steht  der PC mit Win 7 32  und entfernter Ram Sperre 
und Links der PC mit Win 7 64 , beide Win 7 Vers. Home 
beide sind gleich eingerichtet, der IE 8 zickt auf dem 64 Bit ganz schön rum,
das habe ich auf dem 32 Bit Win7 noch nie gehabt  , kurz und knapp das Windows 7 32  macht mir weniger arbeit und weniger Streß als die 64 Bit Vers. ist leider so  , daher überlege ich auch da das 64 Bit runter zu machen und 32 Bit zu installieren, was ich bei dem anderem PC bereits schon vor einer weile gemacht hatte, da war auch mal eine 64 Bit Vers. drauf nur hat der PC nur 4 GB , daher hatte ich mich dazu entschlossen und bei dem anderem der 6 GB hat, hatte ich das erst mal so gelassen mit der 64 Bit Vers. von  7


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> kannst ja hier gerne her kommen und dir die Unterscheide selber an  kucken ,
> ganz rechts steht  der PC mit Win 7 32  und entfernter Ram Sperre
> und Links der PC mit Win 7 64 , beide Win 7 Vers. Home
> beide sind gleich eingerichtet, der IE 8 zickt auf dem 64 Bit ganz schön rum,
> das habe ich auf dem 32 Bit Win7 noch nie gehabt  , kurz und knapp das Windows 7 32  macht mir weniger arbeit und weniger strss als die 64 Bit Vers. ist leider so  .



Typischer Fall von das Problem sitzt vor dem Rechner. Oder wie erklärst du das es bei 1000000enden Usern keine Probs gibt?  
Ja da muss eindeutig X64 dran schuld sein.


----------



## bingo88 (16. Dezember 2010)

Oder der IE in Kombination mit x64. Aber wer nutzt schon freiwillig den IE 
Naja, irgendwie sind wir ganz weit vom Thema abgekommen


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Dezember 2010)

Wieso brauchst du denn den IE?

Die meisten User benutzen ihn nur ein Mal. UNd zwar um einen anderen Browser runterzuladen 

Wenn der IE bei mir kaputt wäre würde mir das an den vier Buchstaben vorbeigehen 

Oder brauchst du den IE für eine deiner "Spezialanwendungen", die sich nicht mit Win64 vertragen? 

Edit: PEBKAC klingt für mich auch am plausiblesten. Für wen noch?


----------



## amdintel (16. Dezember 2010)

^^^ich hatte den IE zurückgesetzt Neu installiert und immer die gleiche ******* auf dem 64 Bit Windows 7 , 
das habe ich bei  dem 32 Bit Wijn 7  trotz entfernte Ram Sparre noch nie gehabt 
"es sind keine Add-ons installiert außer Java und Flash  und Flash ist immer abgeschaltet "

kuck mal das hatte ich eben schon wieder




m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Wieso brauchst du denn den IE?
> 
> Die meisten User benutzen ihn nur ein Mal. UNd zwar um einen anderen Browser runterzuladen
> 
> ...


und wieso weil ich eine Tages Flat habe und der FF nicht autom. die Verbindung beenden kann,
das kann mir Kosten in 3.stelliger Höhe verursachen weil nach 00 Uhr MB abgerechnet wird, wenn ich vergesse , daher interessiert es mich herzlich wenig was andere User machen, hier gibt es kein DSL kann nur mit UMTs rein, schließlich  mein Geld was dann flöten geht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Dezember 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich kann deinen Fehler an sämtlichen Rechnern mit Windows 7 64bit nicht reproduzieren, denn die Seite von Winfuture läd *ohne* Probleme mit dem IE8! Versuch doch bei deinem 64bit-OS mal dei IE9 Beta, wenn du unbedingt die automatische Verbindungstrennung brauchst. 

[Ironie] Aber ich weiß jetzt schon was kommt: "Ich nutze keine Beta-Versionen!"! [/Ironie] 

PS: Warum hast du deine Fehlermeldung im Anhang eigentlich entfernt?


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich kann deinen Fehler an sämtlichen Rechnern mit Windows 7 64bit nicht reproduzieren, denn die Seite von Winfuture läd *ohne* Probleme mit dem IE8! Versuch doch bei deinem 64bit-OS mal dei IE9 Beta, wenn du unbedingt die automatische Verbindungstrennung brauchst.
> 
> [Ironie] Aber ich weiß jetzt schon was kommt: "Ich nutze keine Beta-Versionen!"! [/Ironie]
> 
> PS: Warum hast du deine Fehlermeldung im Anhang eigentlich entfernt?



ämh die 64 Vers. es IEs8 und die 32 Bit bei Win7 64 Bit die ist etwas anders 
als die 32 Bit Vers. des IE8 unter Win 32 , das ist der Grund warum diese Seite nicht lädt  , 

 -Fehlermeldung-  weil die hier nicht hingehört und  ich die wo anderes gepostet habe wo die hin gehört, das Problem wurde  von Seitens des Web. Master hier behoben .

IE 9 kommt nicht in Frage die Tab Leiste ist mir zu klein und das Problem mit der Schrift 

aber auch das hier hat nicht viel mit dem Thema zu tun .
fakt ist nach wie vor das die 32 Bit Win 7 mit entfernter Sperre mir weniger zicken macht (bis jetzt keine), als die 64 Win 7 Vers. die oft zum zickt .
das Systembackup der 32 Vers. geht immer schneller als das bei der 64 Vers.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> aber auch das hier hat nicht viel mit dem Thema zu tun .
> fakt ist nach wie vor das die 32 Bit Win 7 mit entfernter Sperre mir weniger zicken macht (bis jetzt keine), als die 64 Win 7 Vers. die oft zum zickt .
> das Systembackup der 32 Vers. geht immer schneller als das bei der 64 Vers.



DAS IST EBEN KEIN FAKT! Fakten basieren auf Tatsachen. FAKT ist, das zu 99% das Problem vor dem Rechner sitzt. 

zum backup, ist ja klar weil die X64 Version mehr Speicherplatz in Anspruch nimmt. Ich hatte noch nie ein Prob mit X64 (seit Vista).


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. Dezember 2010)

3 Leute sind bis jetzt für PEBKAC... 

Meine Güte, was ist das denn für eine Argumentation!? "Die Tableiste von IE9 ist mir zu klein, da nehme ich lieber den ollen langsamen IE8, der noch nicht mal Internetseiten laden kann."


----------



## amdintel (17. Dezember 2010)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> 3 Leute sind bis jetzt für PEBKAC...
> 
> Meine Güte, was ist das denn für eine Argumentation!? "Die Tableiste von IE9 ist mir zu klein, da nehme ich lieber den ollen langsamen IE8, der noch nicht mal Internetseiten laden kann."



und die 2. Sache im post können wir ja mit dem IE 9 nicht lesen,
 weil die Schrift so unsauber ist !

ich hab in der Regel oft 10 bis 20 Tabs offen, gerade wenn ich was suche


----------

